# Remplacement disque dur iMac G5



## yoffy (25 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur la méthode de remplacement du disque dur d'un iMac G5.
Merci pour toute aide,


----------



## yoffy (25 Février 2005)

Voila, c'est assez évident en fait mais CLG informatique m'a passé un disque qui ne peut se connecter avec mon Mac.
Merci


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Voila, c'est assez évident en fait mais CLG informatique m'a passé un disque qui ne peut se connecter avec mon Mac.
> Merci




Bah alors c'est quoi cette affaire ? C'est pas un sata ?


----------



## yoffy (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors c'est quoi cette affaire ? C'est pas un sata ?


Alors le Mac est cet iMac G5 à 836 ¤ sans Lecteur et avec disque 5400 tours que j'ai été chercher cet aprés midi.
Le disque qu'ils m'ont vendu est un Maxtor 7200 tours/80Go : DiamondMax Plus 9 et 80GB SATA/150 HDD.
La prise du 7200 est moins large que celle du 5400.
Alors foutu,adaptateur,autre 7200 ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Alors le Mac est cet iMac G5 à 836 ¤ sans Lecteur et avec disque 5400 tours que j'ai été chercher cet aprés midi.
> Le disque qu'ils m'ont vendu est un Maxtor 7200 tours/80Go : DiamondMax Plus 9 et 80GB SATA/150 HDD.
> La prise du 7200 est moins large que celle du 5400.
> Alors foutu,adaptateur,autre 7200 ?



Mais le 5400 c'est un 2,5 ou un 3,5 pouces ? Et le Maxtor ?


----------



## yoffy (25 Février 2005)

Le Maxtor 7200 est un 3,5 mais pour le 5400 je n'arrive pas à voir .Le 7200 rentre parfaitement dans le logement , seule la prise ne colle pas .


----------



## GLX (26 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Le Maxtor 7200 est un 3,5 mais pour le 5400 je n'arrive pas à voir .Le 7200 rentre parfaitement dans le logement , seule la prise ne colle pas .



si c'est pour l'alim, il y a des adaptateurs molex/sata (3 euros)
Moi, je débarquerais chez clg avec les deux disques durs et demanderais qu'ils trouvent la solution.

Sinon, peux tu nous indiquer :
- si ta machine a la fente dans le capot pou monter un graveur slot-in ?
- les logiciels fournis ?

gilbert


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2005)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> - si ta machine a la fente dans le capot pou monter un graveur slot-in ?
> 
> 
> gilbert



Non


----------



## yoffy (26 Février 2005)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour l'alim, il y a des adaptateurs molex/sata (3 euros)
> Moi, je débarquerais chez clg avec les deux disques durs et demanderais qu'ils trouvent la solution.
> 
> Sinon, peux tu nous indiquer :
> ...


Il ne semble pas que ce soit l'alimentation si celle çi doit présenter 4 plots.
Clg au téléphone demain c'est sûr.
Confirmation : pas de fente dans le capot et le port modem 56k capsulé.
Logiciels classiques de l'iMac G5 : iLife 2004 sans doute upgradable(je téléphone demain),Appleworks,tous comptes faits etc....
Finalement je suis très,très content.
Il faut se méfier des dires de CLG mais l'opération est vraiment chouette.
Attention,si je n'ai pas de pixels morts il me semble que j'ai de ces vieilles alimentations qui grésillent et sont à changer.


----------



## yoffy (26 Février 2005)

Suite......

-Tél CLG  : il faut un disque IDE et non SATA.Nous allons procèder à l'échange.

-Tél SAV Apple : il faut faire un changement de DOP pour relancer la garantie (changement d'alimentation qui grésille car premiers modèles) et valider le numéro de série pour bénéficier de l'update iLife 2005.


----------



## GLX (26 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Suite......
> 
> -Tél CLG  : il faut un disque IDE et non SATA.Nous allons procèder à l'échange.
> 
> -Tél SAV Apple : il faut faire un changement de DOP pour relancer la garantie (changement d'alimentation qui grésille car premiers modèles) et valider le numéro de série pour bénéficier de l'update iLife 2005.



Tout s'arrange, donc.
Un prix canon.
CLG va modifier le descriptif du mac sur son site, nouvelle alim (j'espère pour toi que ça prendra pas deux mois) et iLife5.


----------



## yoffy (26 Février 2005)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> Tout s'arrange, donc.
> Un prix canon.
> CLG va modifier le descriptif du mac sur son site, nouvelle alim (j'espère pour toi que ça prendra pas deux mois) et iLife5.


Suis vraiment en-chan-té par cette opération.
En comparaison avec mon iMac G3 DV400 le confort, même en 5400tours, est formidable .


----------



## tedy (26 Février 2005)

Comprends pas tout moi...   


Comment fait-on sans lecteur???


----------



## yoffy (26 Février 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas tout moi...
> 
> 
> Comment fait-on sans lecteur???


L'OS est installé.Ensuite, si besoin, il faut le connecter à un autre Mac ou à un lecteur externe quelconque.


----------



## tedy (26 Février 2005)

ce qui esplique en partie le prix...

je me tate du coup... 
Y a vraiment pas possibilité d'en rajouter un en interne????


----------



## yoffy (26 Février 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui esplique en partie le prix...
> 
> je me tate du coup...
> Y a vraiment pas possibilité d'en rajouter un en interne????


La coque ne comporte en particulier pas de fente sur le côté.


----------



## Gabone (27 Février 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui esplique en partie le prix...
> 
> je me tate du coup...
> Y a vraiment pas possibilité d'en rajouter un en interne????



une coque ce change


----------



## Philou1789 (27 Février 2005)

Je commence à un être un spécialiste des DDurs 
pour moi le top niveau chaleur c'est les Hitachi
donc perso, je vais prendre le 160Go UDMA à 7200 pour mon G5 universitaire c'est top


----------



## yoffy (27 Février 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à un être un spécialiste des DDurs
> pour moi le top niveau chaleur c'est les Hitachi
> donc perso, je vais prendre le 160Go UDMA à 7200 pour mon G5 universitaire c'est top


Mais alors : SATA , IDE , UDMA ?
Suis perdu !.....quelles sont les différences ?    Lesquels conviennent à cette universitaire ?   


ATA*:*Advanced Technology Attachment
***Déclinée en plusieurs versions, ATA, Ultra-ATA33, Ultra-ATA66, Ultra-ATA100 et Ultra-ATA133. Les chiffres indiquent la vitesse théorique du bus (en Mo/s). Les versions "Ultra-" apportent la gestion du DMA.

IDE*:*Bus de communication parallèle pour unités de stockages (Integrated Drive Electronics)
***L'IDE est le nom générique donné aux bus de communication ATA et ATAPI. Ce bus sert à relier au chipset les unités de stockage tel que le zip, les disques durs, les graveurs, etc.

DMA*:*Direct Memory Access
***Norme permettant à un périphérique ou à un bus de communication d'accéder directement à la mémoire centrale sans passer par le CPU.


----------



## yoffy (27 Février 2005)

Gabone a dit:
			
		

> une coque ce change


OUI ! mais à faire trop de frais autant prendre les grands frères


----------



## Philou1789 (27 Février 2005)

* D'après le PDF sur le iMac G5 universitaire appelé aussi par Mac US "Developper" c'est un IDE classique dedans donc grande nappe et prise d'alim molex classique (la blanche platte 4 fils).
Donc tu prends un UDMA 100 ou 133 (on s'en fout) de + ou = à 160 Go.
Le SATA n'apporte à mon avis rien de plus en vitesse REELLE à un iMac G5.

* Pour la coque si vraiment vous voulez un slot-in ben y a que la faire la fente avec un fer à soudé par exemple, ça marche très bien sur le plastique puis lime et chiffon pour les finitions.
Mais bon là c'est du bricolage à 2 Balles, autant prendre un Graveur DVD externe en Firewire + USB 2 qui fonctionnera sur PC et MAC

A ce prix là faut arréter de vouloir avoir aussi bien que la version à 1300¤.
Cet iMac à 834¤, si vous êtes un peu bricoleur c'est nickel comme alternative au mini


----------



## yoffy (27 Février 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> .... donc grande nappe et prise d'alim molex classique (la blanche platte 4 fils).


C'est exactement ce que j'ai trouvé à l'intérieur.Merci pour ces précisions   

Attention pour qu'il n'y ai pas de déconvenues : les Macs actuels ne gèrent pas la lecture vidéo en externe.


----------



## Philou1789 (27 Février 2005)

Ah bon ben alors c'est 160Go interne minimum, moi je vais surement prendre un 250Go


----------



## toms (27 Février 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ben alors c'est 160Go interne minimum, moi je vais surement prendre un 250Go



C'est sur faut mettre un gros disque..mais sur mon G4 733 je lis parfaitemet des vidéos en extrene!!(FW)..?!?

Dommage pour le SATA je me tatais pou run raptor 10000 trs/m...

Vous savez si ils en ont beausoup,au fait de ces machines?


----------



## yoffy (27 Février 2005)

J'ai séléctionné ceçi , j'ai bon ?    c'est un Disque dur Ultra-ATA 3,5 

Hitachi DeskStar 7K250
Disque dur
160 Go
interne
3.5"
ATA-100
IDC 40 broches
7200 tours/min
mémoire tampon : 8 Mo
*
Réf fabricant : HDS722516VLAT80

NOTRE PRIX : 94,48 ¤ TTC


----------



## yoffy (27 Février 2005)

toms a dit:
			
		

> ..mais sur mon G4 733 je lis parfaitemet des vidéos en extrene!!(FW)..?!?


DVD ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2005)

Bien sûr, pourquoi ça ne serait pas le cas ?


----------



## toms (28 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai séléctionné ceçi , j'ai bon ?    c'est un Disque dur Ultra-ATA 3,5
> 
> Hitachi DeskStar 7K250
> Disque dur
> ...



oui   

Moi je prendrais plus gros..mais bon ça dépend ce qu'on fait.


----------



## toms (28 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> DVD ?



Non j'ai mon 108 en interne en remplacement de mon ancien graveur-CDRW..
Mais je parlais de vidéo sur HDD-FW..

Ceci dit effectivement je vois pas pourquoi ça ne marccherait pas sur un lecteur externe..


----------



## yoffy (28 Février 2005)

Remarque : les compétences et le comportement de CLG informatique étant ce qu'il m'a été donné de constater je ne saurais en rien les recommander.     

(ce modèle doit être maintenant à disposition chez les autres revendeurs)


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2005)

Je vous écrit du ce iMac G5 Top


----------



## toms (1 Mars 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous écrit du ce iMac G5 Top



Et?
pourais tu nous donner ton appréciation générale sur la machine etsi tu as le temps de la tester avec les logiciels courants
Finder,itunes,imovie,photoshop,3d(si tu as..) musique(si tu as)..ect..
Merci d'avance


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Mars 2005)

Pour un changement de DD sur un imac g5, je viens de voir le dernier SV Mac qui en première page commente son numéro par un titre sans équivoque :

Comment changer le DD interne d'un imac g5 !

Voilà, je ne l'ai pas acheté ni lu, mais pour qui le voudra, il le pourra !


----------



## Philou1789 (1 Mars 2005)

Oui, justement j'attendais de m'en être servi plus que 2h car sinon c'est pas objectif.
Vous dire Ouais Super, ca m'interesse pas je préfére être honnéte et porter un vrai jugement


----------



## toms (1 Mars 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, justement j'attendais de m'en être servi plus que 2h car sinon c'est pas objectif.
> Vous dire Ouais Super, ca m'interesse pas je préfére être honnéte et porter un vrai jugement



Absolument..No problemo   

J'arrête mon harcèlement.... :love:


----------



## yoffy (11 Mars 2005)

Voila t'il que j'ai donc pas changé le disque interne de mon 836-Universitaire (super le clonage avec Personal Backup)pour un 7200 t/mn et, avec XBench(réputé être ce qu'il est),.......le score "disque"augmente beaucoup(de 83 à 99) mais le score total diminue(de 137 à 108 ).


----------



## Philou1789 (11 Mars 2005)

Va voir mon post de switch, j'ai mis mes impressions


----------

